# What's the biggest problem with concerts...?



## John Lenin (Feb 4, 2021)

OK, I realise I might be running the risk of a ban here, the warnings have already arrived. But seriously, can anyone really concentrate on the music. I spend the whole performance looking for sweet little 'violin babes' or some hot chick on the oboe. Sure it's a great night, but the music... ???


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

You could spend less to see more in some places  but maybe it's not the same. I don't see any problem when I'm there to hear a good performance when I'm familiar with the performers.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Live music is best!! Support live music...


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Heck148 said:


> Live music is best!! Support live music...


Are you sure? There are evenings that I wish I had stay home, instead wasting money


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

John Lenin said:


> OK, I realise I might be running the risk of a ban here, the warnings have already arrived. But seriously, can anyone really concentrate on the music. I spend the whole performance looking for sweet little 'violin babes' or some hot chick on the oboe. Sure it's a great night, but the music... ???


That's your problem bro.


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

John Lenin said:


> OK, I realise I might be running the risk of a ban here, the warnings have already arrived. But seriously, can anyone really concentrate on the music. I spend the whole performance looking for sweet little 'violin babes' or some hot chick on the oboe. Sure it's a great night, but the music... ???


You only like recorded classical music?


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

John Lenin said:


> OK, I realise I might be running the risk of a ban here, the warnings have already arrived. But seriously, can anyone really concentrate on the music. I spend the whole performance looking for sweet little 'violin babes' or some hot chick on the oboe. Sure it's a great night, but the music... ???


Why go to concerts when all you are interested in are girls, wait till you grow up...


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern (Jul 29, 2020)

John Lenin is no troll...he is a philosopher.


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

I think it's a bot.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern (Jul 29, 2020)

Fabulin said:


> I think it's a bot.


Haha, no way a bot could automatically generate these posts. AI hasn't come that far.

On the topic of the thread, I think I'm one of those weird people who doesn't really care for live music all that much, and that goes for both rock and classical. I've been to some venues with garbage acoustics that made me feel like it was a waste of money and time. If anything it's more of a night out social event than the best way to really appreciate music, but I'm definitely the exception not the rule, 9/10 people would say live music sounds the best.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Rogerx said:


> Are you sure? There are evenings that I wish I had stay home, instead wasting money


Yes, I'm sure. No recording can duplicate the sound or excitement of a live concert.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> Haha, no way a bot could automatically generate these posts. AI hasn't come that far.
> 
> On the topic of the thread, I think I'm one of those weird people who doesn't really care for live music all that much, and that goes for both rock and classical. I've been to some venues with garbage acoustics that made me feel like it was a waste of money and time. If anything it's more of a night out social event than the best way to really appreciate music, but I'm definitely the exception not the rule, 9/10 people would say live music sounds the best.


I have a feeling your opinion is more widely shared than you think...


----------



## 13hm13 (Oct 31, 2016)

One assumes the query refers to LIVE concerts of major (important) orchestras and performers. Given that, I'd say that my biggest gripe is that the performance: was very good, was recorded/broadcasted tv/radio , but was not (henceforth) released onto physical or digital (for purchase) medium.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern (Jul 29, 2020)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> I have a feeling your opinion is more widely shared than you think...


You think so? I had always taken it as a given there was a near consensus live music is the best.


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> You think so? I had always taken it as a given there was a near consensus live music is the best.


It's a quaint "consensus" of older generations.

The downsides are:
1) it takes time to get there, 
2) the spectacle can't be stopped or portioned, 
3) it's too dark to follow a score while listening (and one would have to buy, rent, or print said score out in the first place!)
4) the orchestral balance depends on the seat, 
5) the orchestra might not necessarily create a better experience than recordings available online, even though it is heard live

AND one has to pay for it upfront, like a gambler.

I go to the opera house when I want to have a cool night out watching a theater play with music, and that's only because I have a student discount.

The only exception would be the other things that brought 19th century audiences to a concert: a star performer or even the composer conducting or performing, or a premiere of something new with a strong expectation of high quality.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Missing live concerts/recitals so much. U Tube is not the same. When at a concert, feel as though I am part of it. 
Did get to one last October though at Leeds Town Hall to see my one of my favourites, Steven Isserlis with Connie Shih. Very covid safe, with chairs spread out, masks to be worn etc. Loved it


----------



## John Lenin (Feb 4, 2021)

Dan Ante said:


> Why go to concerts when all you are interested in are girls, wait till you grow up...


This comment was written by somebody who is very young, or very old...... or who for other reasons has no interest in the greatest art ever created..... WOMEN


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

I have attended many memorable concerts and recitals, but also some forgettable ones, and generally I think a concert is hit or miss. Recorded music (e.g.CDs) may also be hit or miss, but in the course of time I have amassed a collection with only hits suiting my interests and taste. And I appreciate the option of being able to choose what I want to hear. Listening to a CD may also be an experience at least as concentrated and intense as attending a concert. At least there are fewer things to distract me (performers faces, noise from the audience et.c.) in my own room.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

_What's the biggest problem with concerts...?_

Parking, driving in winter weather, sometimes the performance or seats, having expectations not met, not being a memorable night after you spent big bucks on tickets.

The last concert I attended was three choral works, two with soloists. The first one was not good; I couldn't understand any of the choir's English. The second was better but the forces were too big for the music. The third was outstanding, among the best I ever heard of that work.

One thing is always certain: there is an immediacy and level of excitement in live music-making that cannot be replicated in recordings. It's the difference between a stage play and a film -- one is created in front of you, the other is packaged and perfected.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

For me, the live concert is the true musical experience, the worst concert is still better than any recording.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I miss live rock and CM gigs. I still have tickets to 3 but no idea when they will happen. Been to many crackers over the years (Stan the Man / Halle Bruckner 4, Sabbath/Van Halen at Manchester Apollo, Suede in Glasgow, etc). If a gig is a great one it gives you a feeling that no recording can. If it's bad I just want to go home (and I have left a few gigs early).


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

John Lenin said:


> But seriously, can anyone really concentrate on the music. I spend the whole performance looking for sweet little 'violin babes' or some hot chick on the oboe.


... or a conductor wearing sweet nothings.


----------



## John Lenin (Feb 4, 2021)

Hallelujah.....amen to that


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

What concerts?..


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

SanAntone said:


> For me, the live concert is the true musical experience, the worst concert is still better than any recording.


I tend to agree...it's like 2 totally different experiences...comparing apples to watermelons...there's always an excitement, an unpredictability to a live concert...it hasn't happened yet....the recording already took place..it's a recollection of the past.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

It's interesting the number of people who prefer and who don't prefer live performances.

Personally, I don't go to live classical concerts anymore. There isn't really a reason for me to be there; the conductor has his back to me, and the players are looking at their music. In addition, in the audience, nobody reacts to what is happening; they all sit stoically. And there is no guarantee that I will feel my best when I'm there, whether through distraction at some event during the day or some physical problem, like being tired and just wanting to go to bed. If I am with someone who doesn't know the music as well as I do, I worry if they're getting bored. 

Add to that the fact that since my wife has a chronic cough, so I have to go alone, usually sitting in the dark with strangers. 

Factoring in the cost of gas, parking, and tickets, all of that when put together would get me a nice boxed set that I could listen to over and over. 

Another reason is, I work with attorneys, and during the week, court hearings or depositions sometimes end up going into the night. I've missed two concerts on weeknights because of that. Fortunately, I didn't purchase tickets beforehand. 

Rock and country concerts anymore have the bass drum overmiked, so there is a constant pounding on my chest, and the music is painfully loud. I have been to concerts where they have handed out earplugs beforehand. That's ridiculous.

The only music I prefer live is jazz, because it is interactive. People attending jazz concerts typically are there to pay attention to what's happening, they react to what's happening, and when everyone gets tuned in to the same thing, it becomes memorable.

But that's just me. And maybe I'll change with time.


----------

